# OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 27TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES 2MORROWNEW DATE SUNDAY JUNE 24TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL**NEW DATE SUNDAY JUNE **24TH** 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
**TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
BEST IN SHOW CAR,BEST IN SHOW BIKE,CLUB PARTICIPATION
VENDOR SPOTS ARE AVAIBLE. **(OLD MEMORIES CARS THAT ATTEND ARE NOT JUGDED SO ALL THEM BOMBS COME ON DOWN **):thumbsup: FOR MORE INFO CALL FRANK 562 746-9609 OR STEVE 323 282-0929 ALL SO WE ARE RAFFLING A LOWRIDER BIKE (VENDOR SPOTS ARE AVAILABLE)























NEW DATE FOR CAR SHOW SUNDAY JUNE 24TH NEW DATE SUNDAY JUNE 24TH *​


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 20TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** DATE SUN MAY 27TH 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


:h5:YES


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

mrchevy said:


> :h5:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

T T T.......:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Vix54Chevy said:


> T T T.......:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 20TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** DATE SUN MAY 27TH 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

cool


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

will be there


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 20TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** DATE SUN MAY 27TH 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 20TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** DATE SUN MAY 27TH 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...



TTT for the homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE BUMP :h5:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 20TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** DATE SUN MAY 27TH 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


*(OLD MEMORIES CARS THAT ATTEND ARE NOT JUGDED SO ALL THEM BOMBS COME ON DOWN :thumbsup:*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

getting ready


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

plumjuc said:


> ROYAL IMAGE BUMP :h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*(OLD MEMORIES CARS THAT ATTEND ARE NOT JUGDED SO ALL THEM BOMBS COME ON DOWN *


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

....


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top for the Homies ! ! ! *


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


>


:h5:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

slimer said:


> View attachment 435077


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## diehardbomb (Apr 16, 2010)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:h5: TTT


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:wave:


bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 20TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** DATE SUN MAY 27TH 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 20TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** DATE SUN MAY 27TH 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
> 2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
> 3.SICK*SIDE HD
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE A GREAT SHOW COMING UP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> [/QUOTE]NICE


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 20TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** DATE SUN MAY 27TH 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


bump for the homies


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

rnaudin said:


> bump for the homies


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 20TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** DATE SUN MAY 27TH 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES MAY 20TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** DATE SUN MAY 27TH 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

12 more days :thumbsup:


----------



## bombman5052 (May 1, 2012)

Anyone sell a grill for a 49 deluxe pm please thanks


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

ONE WEEK AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~t~t :wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club O.C will b ther...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

WE ARE ALSO HAVING A CRIUSE NIGHT WITH OUR MOTHER CHAPTER AT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

6 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this weekend


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Is there going to be any cruising after? I'm driving down from Lincoln, CA hoping to get some LA cruising


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sweet


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

looking forward to a great show.
"GOLDEN STATE KETTLE CORN AND FUNNEL CAKES"


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO SUNDAY JUNE 24TH


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wtf...so no show may 27!!!!!!!!!!!____________________!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

We were ready to


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO SUNDAY JUNE 24TH


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

bigf said:


> THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO SUNDAY JUNE 24TH



To the Top.


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO SUNDAY JUNE 24TH


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO SUNDAY JUNE 24TH


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

darn is there anything to do?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES NEW DATE SUNDAY JUNE 24TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL**NEW DATE SUNDAY JUNE **24TH** 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


 :dunno: DATS "REALITYS" DATE BROTHERS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno: DATS "REALITYS" DATE BROTHERS!! :nicoderm:


WE KNOW ,BUT ITS THAT DAY OR WAIT TILL OCT SORRY. SCHOOL MISSED IT UP FOR US


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


bigf said:


> THE SHOW HAS BEEN MOVED TO SUNDAY JUNE 24TH


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATES NEW DATE SUNDAY JUNE 24TH 2012 AUG 19TH OCT 21ST*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our ANNUAL CAR SHOW AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL**NEW DATE SUNDAY JUNE **24TH** 2012 OUR OTHER DATES ARE AUG 19TH & OCT 21ST
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


>


TTT


----------



## bombman5052 (May 1, 2012)

Ill be there


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bombman5052 said:


> Ill be there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

14 MORE DAYS:h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> 14 MORE DAYS:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Gonna try to make out to this one 26inch cruiser gonna take it out the way it is for right now but still under construction latins finest bike club oc chapter


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Gonna try to make out to this one 26inch cruiser gonna take it out the way it is for right now but still under construction latins finest bike club oc chapter


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

ONE WEEK AWAY:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this weekend


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY:thumbsup:  ROLL IN TIME 7AM


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this sunday


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THIS CAR SHOW IS TO HELP OUT THE SISTER CITY ASSOCIATION!


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:THIS SUNDAY


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

2morrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME DOWN TO SUPPORT!!!:h5:
THE DATE FOR THE NEXT SHOW IS AUG 19TH SAME PLACE AND TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigf said:


> THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME DOWN TO SUPPORT!!!:h5:
> THE DATE FOR THE NEXT SHOW IS AUG 19TH SAME PLACE AND TIME :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------

